# Evading The Storm



## KenpoMatt (Sep 16, 2003)

Welp, I've been Checking The Storm and it seems hurricane Isabella is on its way. As I look at the national map on www.accuweather.com I see that the only thing Obstructing The Storm will be my apartment. 

A jet stream swooping down from Canada has been Calming The Storm. It managed to shrink Isabella from a category 5 to a category 3 storm. But, the attack is still on.

So, the question: how best to defend myself against mother nature? The major attack is coming from overhead. That leaves me with a few choices: I could attempt to Capture The Storm but I'm not so sure a hurricane has wrists or arms. That would certainly make any kind of block or perry very difficult. Perhaps I could attempt an eye gouge. I'm sure this attacker has an eye. 

I dunno - maybe I'll just cross out to 9:00 and find my zone of sanctuary before it all comes crashing down. Who needs a beating from 110+ mph winds anyway?

It's time to batten down the hatches...


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 16, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shotmanuk (Sep 16, 2003)

Best of luck Matt , here's hoping the Hurricane dies down before it hits the main land


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm gonna say your best bet is Bowing to Buddha and then Escape from the Storm.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2003)

Bravo Matt~!!  

Very Very well done~!!


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 16, 2003)

thank you very much. i'll be here all week. don't forget to tip your waitresses


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoMatt _
> *thank you very much. i'll be here all week. don't forget to tip your waitresses *



I tried that, but she came back with an awesome hook kick... I think I'm in love....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 16, 2003)

*snickers*


...and after Bowing to Buddah, I'd try to Monkey Elbow some plywood on my windows *snicker*


(yes, i've learned those techniques above before -- do i remember them? no. that was back in the day when i was like 12)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I tried that, but she came back with an awesome hook kick... I think I'm in love....  *



So that's how you got hooked up with that little hotty?  Works for me.

Ok to stay on topic.

My personal OPINION is that you will probably get knocked on your ****.:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *I tried that, but she came back with an awesome hook kick... I think I'm in love....  *



I love a woman that can kick my ***...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I love a woman that can kick my ***... *



you must love lots ....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2003)

Its funny...a few years back Buffalo got buried in snow...over 7 feet in 2 days....

I was seen for several days using a katana to clear the drive way....snow was so heavy, you could cut it into blocks...

You can fight mother nature.....you may lose, but at least you go down fighting! 

Banzai!


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Sep 17, 2003)

this is all i gotta say about the hurricane:

BRING IT ON!!! mwahaha.


----------

